
Tesla lost money on every Model S sold in the last quarter - kristianp
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/08/tesla-lost-money-on-every-model-s-sold-in-the-last-quarter/
======
11thEarlOfMar
Ok, I'll call bullshit on the title.

You can't 'lose money on every xxx' and still have a positive gross margin.
Tesla's gross margins are an industry-leading 25%. Which means on a $90,000
sale, they make a profit of $17,500.

The fact that they have a net loss can be caused by many factors, not the
least of which is R&D spending. And since they are developing 3 new models, X,
3 and a new Roadster, and building out a global charging network, a global
showroom sales platform, and not to mention a battery gigafactory, one should
not be surprised that their investment in future sales exceeds the profit
earned from current sales.

